# Resetting D7000 Picture Count



## gsxturbo (Nov 22, 2012)

I have the D7000 and was wondering if there a way that when a memory card is formatted that the next photo starts back at 1?  The reason being after doing 1345 shots at a shoot it would be nice to start back at 1 at the next one instead of 1346 for recording purposes.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't be done with formatting.  It can only be done manually when you turn on the camera.

Page 218 of the manual.

Menu > Custom Settings > d8:File Sequence Number


----------



## SCraig (Nov 22, 2012)

Or you can use Nikon Transfer to pull the images from the camera.  It allows renaming them during the transfer.


----------



## George S Leaf (Aug 13, 2020)

480sparky said:


> Can't be done with formatting.  It can only be done manually when you turn on the camera.
> 
> Page 218 of the manual.
> 
> Menu > Custom Settings > d8:File Sequence Number


Thank you for the accurate to the page number guidance.


----------



## JBPhotog (Aug 15, 2020)

Be aware that starting from 0001 each time you format a card results in less than optimal search criteria once the files are on your computer. Essentially you will end up with dozens of DSC0001 files in short order.

The preferred method is to rename on ingress via your transfer software, Nikon Capture 2 can easily handle this task.


----------



## George S Leaf (Aug 16, 2020)

Advice welcome always. Retired the D70 for the better metering and sensor. Bought the D7000 used. Count was well up in 5000’s. Bulk of my photos are grave photos for the Find a Grave folks. Easy to run more than 1000 photos on a large cemetery and run past the 999 increment to next folder.  Decided at 800xx  to just reset before I start two large cemeteries.  I will check on the Capture 2.  Mother the college librarian passed away at 100. Can’t ask the expert about ordering large diverse information collections. Again, Advice Is Always Welcome.


----------

